# PSU check



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

"Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU" available at Rs. 4586 at Flipkart. 
Is this a good PSU/buy for a Gaming PC?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2013)

What config do you have or plan to get?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

I am planning to get a PC that can play latest games smoothly (not extreme gaming as it will go out of my budget), do some programming, internet surfing/downloading, document editing.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I am planning to get a PC that can play latest games smoothly (not extreme gaming as it will go out of my budget), do some programming, internet surfing/downloading, document editing.



Dude.. that doesnt answer the query to understand your power requirements and therefore we cant tell you if 520W is enough for ur usage..

But I assume that you do not have the budget above 50K for your whole pc that will settle you down with a 7850/660/650TI at max on graphics front. In such case, Seasonic 520W will do the job for u.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

Ya, 7850 is what I am keeping an eye for. Will not go above that. May be below. In that case, it will do the job for me...thanks


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 30, 2013)

SAVE MONEY -Theitdepot - Buy Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) online in india


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> SAVE MONEY -Theitdepot - Buy Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520) online in india



What the Hell? Cheap price and also 5 year warranty whereas 3years in Flipkart. What is flipkart doing here?

Is this a reliable shop for Tier 2 cities BTW? I have never purchased from it.


----------



## Myth (Apr 30, 2013)

@OP: Post your pc config. It required to know the system details before choosing/recommending a PSU.

E.g. A locked i5 + 7850 can work easily on a 450w psu also.


In any case, the seasonic is a great buy. Refer the link by ASHISH65.
Alternately, try this :Antec 450W  (VP450P)


----------

